
California net neutrality bill ‘eviscerated’ in Assembly committee meeting - knuththetruth
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/California-net-neutrality-bill-eviscerated-13011048.php
======
masonic

      In a bipartisan 8-0 vote, the state Assembly Communications and Conveyance Committee...
    

Typical SF Chronicle partisan bias.

 _Seven_ of those eight were _Democrats_. Does that sound like "bipartisan"
action? Also, saying it was 8-0 was a flat lie. It was actually 8-2, with
_both_ votes in opposition to this hatchet job being Republicans.

The votes to gut it: Cervantes, Eduardo Garcia, Kamlager-Dove, Low,
Maienschein, Quirk-Silva, Rodriguez, Santiago.

See details under 6/20 activity here:

[http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billVotesClient.xhtm...](http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billVotesClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB822)

------
abritinthebay
Every single one of them is lying through their teeth and should be attacked
_viciously_ over this when re-election comes.

Such horse shit

------
himom
Corruption: It’s What’s For Dinner™

